

Nonpolitical Images Evoke Neural Predictors of Political Ideology - okasaki
http://www.cell.com/current-biology/fulltext/S0960-9822%2814%2901213-5

======
Xcelerate
I had heard of a study similar to this one before. Genetically, I seem to be
pre-disposed toward being easily disgusted (except gore, that doesn't bother
me at all).

However, my views have become less conservative over time. Well, maybe not for
me personally, but at least the way I view everyone else (for example, I would
never do drugs myself, but I don't care what everyone else does).

I don't think my "disgust response" has changed however, so I wonder if I have
an innate predisposition to being more libertarian that I've moved toward over
time.

~~~
tormeh
I'm not sure what word you're looking for, but the opposite of conservative is
liberal. Libertarianism is a pretty vague and complicated concept, as the
Wikipedia page on it will tell you.

------
none_for_me_thx
A single dimension of political ideology is ridiculous.

------
calimac
Technical means of proving that social elements to political beliefs. Showing
a picture of a SF rainbow parade to a conservative in a farm house in the mid
west will elicit the same mental response as showing the rainbow parade
participant a picture of the conservative in the farm house. This is purely
social.

~~~
rgbrenner
except the pictures aren't anything like your example.. snakes, babies,
seagulls, lamp, dog, etc.

Rainbow, parade, and farm house weren't even on the list.

